# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Отчет 6-НДФЛ за 2021 год не выгружается

## ЕленаВладим

В последней версии 1С для упрощенки 7.70.305 в отчет 6-НДФЛ добавили приложение 1 (справка о доходах и суммах налога физического лица).
У сотрудников нет льготных вычетов по НДФЛ. Справки (бывшие 2-НДФЛ) формируются правильно. НО!!!
В этом случае при выгрузке отчета по каждому сотруднику 12 раз и более (т.е. для каждого месяца, а то и для тех, у кого нет детских вычетов) выдается ошибка о том, что не указан код вычета, и отчет не выгружается. А там и не должно быть никаких кодов, т.к. вычетов нет, эта ячейка пустая.
Пришлось вручную все данные по сотрудникам вводить в программу на сайте оператора.
Надо бы эту ошибку исправить.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> В последней версии 1С для упрощенки 7.70.305 в отчет 6-НДФЛ добавили приложение 1 (справка о доходах и суммах налога физического лица).
> У сотрудников нет льготных вычетов по НДФЛ. Справки (бывшие 2-НДФЛ) формируются правильно. НО!!!
> В этом случае при выгрузке отчета по каждому сотруднику 12 раз и более (т.е. для каждого месяца, а то и для тех, у кого нет детских вычетов) выдается ошибка о том, что не указан код вычета, и отчет не выгружается. А там и не должно быть никаких кодов, т.к. вычетов нет, эта ячейка пустая.
> Пришлось вручную все данные по сотрудникам вводить в программу на сайте оператора.
> Надо бы эту ошибку исправить.


https://buh.ru/forum/forum18374/topic95749/

----------

ЕленаВладим (26.01.2022)

----------


## ЕленаВладим

> https://buh.ru/forum/forum18374/topic95749/


Они пишут, что в январе решат эту проблему. Срок сдачи этого отчета 01 марта. Хорошо бы им успеть к этому сроку.

----------


## ЕленаВладим

> https://buh.ru/forum/forum18374/topic95749/


Здравствуйте! Уже февраль, а исправленного, следующего за 305-м, релиза так и нет. Он в природе есть? Или просто ссылку на него еще не загрузили?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Уже февраль, а исправленного, следующего за 305-м, релиза так и нет. Он в природе есть? Или просто ссылку на него еще не загрузили?


Вышел новый комплект. В нем реализовано
https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...623#post681623
Правда, еще есть проблемы
https://buh.ru/forum/forum18374/topic95749/?PAGEN_1=3

----------

